# new suit arived



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi my new suit is arived today it is an one piece coyotee suit made from real coyote fur with 2 zippers on the back like an zentai suit. When it arrived in de morning i put it on and it wears fantastic, My mother has helped me tu close the zippers and she discover a new deminsion on this suit the two zippers can be locked to gether so there is no escape for the person who wear it. that i am trying now my mother has on my request from that moment thet she it has discoverd locked me up in my fursuit what a fantastic feeling gives me that with my other suits on it feels like an second skin but now im locked up it feels like my own skin and that i am mutch closer withe the coyote who's pelt im wearing now in one word fantastic

hugs

Sandra-kim


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 16, 2009)

Why didn't you keep this in the same thread you started? No need to make a new one.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 16, 2009)

I honestly think you are a troll, but then again, a part of me hopes that the fur that you are wearing isn't tanned properly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I honestly think you are a troll, but then again, a part of me hopes that the fur that you are wearing isn't tanned properly.



I pray to Google this person is a troll. If not I'm sure she'll An Hero herself wearing a fur-suit made out of real fur/animal pelts.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 16, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I pray to Google this person is a troll. If not I'm sure she'll An Hero herself wearing a fur-suit made out of real fur/animal pelts.



Depending on where she goes, she might, and if it isn't tanned properly, it'll fall apart due to coming in contact with Body oils.

I know PETA has some active sects in the European countries. They won't attack Professional models for wearing fur coats, but if they see a person walking around in a fursuit made with real fur, they'll vandalize it.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, she's /obviously/ a Troll. I keep telling you people, but you don't listen! Nope.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 16, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> Well, she's /obviously/ a Troll. I keep telling you people, but you don't listen! Nope.



lol

I do. You right.
Forgive me?


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh, I know she is. She types like she's in grade school, and claims her mom is helping her with this. No mother in their right mind would buy for and help them wear an entire suit made of real fur.

Plus, I have never heard of two zippers having a 'lock' mechanism.


----------



## Ilayas (Oct 16, 2009)

Sandra-Kim was trolling here a week before every one ignored her/his/it's threads and attempts at trolling other people's threads as well.  

Nothing to see here people just move a long.


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 16, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Oh, I know she is. She types like she's in grade school, and claims her mom is helping her with this. No mother in their right mind would buy for and help them wear an entire suit made of real fur.
> 
> Plus, I have never heard of two zippers having a 'lock' mechanism.



My mother is very sportif in my lifstile and helps me but that was before never so , when se saw me happe she turned round and are now sportif, and the zipper quit simpel there are two of the moving things in the zipper each has a little opening in it and put the 2 openings on each other and a little padlock trough it and you are locked in and that's a fantastic feeling

Sandra-Kim


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> My mother is very sportif in my lifstile and helps me but that was before never so , when se saw me happe she turned round and are now sportif, and the zipper quit simpel there are two of the moving things in the zipper each has a little opening in it and put the 2 openings on each other and a little padlock trough it and you are locked in and that's a fantastic feeling
> 
> Sandra-Kim



No, you are a troll. Your mother is not supporting. No one alive is stupid enough to pad lock themselves into a suit made of real fur unless they are trying to An Hero. Now kindly scuttle back to what ever troll site you came from.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Oct 16, 2009)

Aren't u afraid u will get fleas?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 16, 2009)

how adorable. I don't think she is a troll Just an extreme case of furry-ness-ness-ness


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 16, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Aren't u afraid u will get fleas?



This suit has every where little openings ( 5 till 10 centimeters from each other ) great as a big nail on the in side you see it on the outside they are covered with fur on this base kan i stay in the suit


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> how adorable. I don't think she is a troll Just an extreme case of furry-ness-ness-ness



i think so too

its not hurting anyone and makes her happy so...
to each his own i guess.

and i do know of at least one real-fur fursuit
it is a minotaur warrior and belongs to a taxidermy artist on DA whom tanned and mounted a real bison head to be a mask and the body is part fake fur and part real fur. and i believe said person made another wearable taxiderm head using a water buffalo


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i think so too
> 
> its not hurting anyone and makes her happy so...
> to each his own i guess.
> ...



You know the people who spend their entire time in costume, as in 24-7, tend to be severe misanthropes. In a decade of being in the fandom the whole MMO of "I want to be in a fur-suit or costume 24-7" has been misanthropy.

So already something is a little off here.

I cannot believe a human exists out there that could spend her world life in costume, then come home only to don another costume. Everything is too unrealistic here and reeks of troll, doing this for the lulz. If I am a bad person for thinking this way, I'll take being a bad person over being a fool. What she seeks to do if she were real, is dangerous to her health. Didn't she say she "Works at disney" wearing costumes?

Come on Beastcub it makes no sense. For her to..then to come home just to wear one for the rest of the time, real fur or not? To never wear clothes. That's a dead person waiting to happen, either from illness from inability to clean, dehydration, possible suffocation, ect, ect. Then there are the amount of suit repairs that have to take place.


----------



## Uro (Oct 16, 2009)

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Azure (Oct 16, 2009)

Weird.


----------



## TDK (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope the ghost of that coyote is inside that suit and spirit-rapes you... no wait, you may actually want that to happen. :<


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 16, 2009)

Uro said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.



Agreed.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 17, 2009)

Uro said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.



This.


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 17, 2009)

hi Sandra-kim's mother Debby here i whas surfing on my daughter's mac book ( my own is damaged ) All what Sandra-Kim is writing is treu. About her Sandra-Kim has very much psychical problems in the past troug her Attention Deficit Hyperactivity DisorderAlso called ADHD. But in the time ( once twice times a week in the past ) that she wears her fur suit my daughter has become a totaly different person with no adhd she become very quiet and calm. A vieuw years a go my daughter whas discoverd by an agence who give har partime work as a antertainer acting in fursuits, so far so good, But i whas against her desission to quit school and goes fulltime work in this job, it whas in my eyes better for her to go on with school and take this job as partime. But she would'nt listen beacause she has enough work to live from it. On a day, she came at home from two months work at warner brothers movie world, She says to me that she meet there four girls who entertain the people as clowns and that she become friends with them, and that the girls not only acting but have a fulltime living as clowns. Sandra-Kim than told me that she would stopping with fursuiting en would go on with acting as a clown and that she would live together with the girls.
She has spoken it with her agency but they stopped it beacause Sandra-Kim has a sign a contract with them as a fursuiter entertainer. That my daughter would living with the girls and would become a fulltime living clown whas circling in my mind, and so i whas come to an point that i have talked to Sandra-Kim and pushed her to go fulltime living as a fur suiter. Sandra-kim says to me that she would try it and so we begun. After a vieuw months i forced Sandra-Kim so  that she trow all her clothens a way and that my daugter nothing more can wear than fursuits.
I have decide this move for my daughter beacause she is now a totaly different person she is better to handle not only for us but also for her famely and friends. Sandra-kim has nuw she fulltime wear her suits no greath mout, she fight no more, she chucks no more with glases furniture and so on.
Sandra-kim is nowdays a better person friendly no more hyper active anymore . I think my self that tis move for Sandra-kim to force her to be a fulltime furry and be lockend up in fursuits  is the best dissision for her personality and savety beacause i whas afraid that there somthing overcome her as she whas going on as the old Sandra-Kim with Adhd.

Yours,

Debby 

Sandra-Kim's mother


----------



## Fay V (Oct 17, 2009)

oh look. it's the "I'm not a made up person. I happen to start typing when my existence is questioned" argument and the "I'm special, I have a disorder" argument. what fun. 
1. ADHD isn't that amazing, many people have it or have the tendencies for it, it doesn't mean you get to be stupid. 
2. anyone that supports someone *Locking themselves into a suit* is not loving, nor supportive. they are an enabler and stupid to allow another person to put themselves in danger like that. 
3. By the great atheismo I hope this is a troll. seeing someone this dysfunctional is just...sad.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 17, 2009)

-gigglesnorts-

I <3 you troll.


----------



## Ilayas (Oct 17, 2009)

Man the mods must be on vacation or something why isn't this thread locked yet?


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 17, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> About her Sandra-Kim has very much psychical problems in the past troug her Attention Deficit Hyperactivity DisorderAlso called ADHD.



ADHD does not cause you to act like an idiot.

It might cause you to have random thought patterns, but it doesn't make you want to lock yourself in an animal costume.

That'd be... I dunno. Something else. Not ADHD.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 17, 2009)

I hope you're a troll. If not, I hope you get locked into your suit and fucking asphyxiate. It's what the now-dead coyote would have wanted.

(I love animals! SO I KILL THEM AND WEAR THEIR FLESH.)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 17, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> ADHD does not cause you to act like an idiot.
> 
> It might cause you to have random thought patterns, but it doesn't make you want to lock yourself in an animal costume.
> 
> That'd be... I dunno. Something else. Not ADHD.



I have ADHD. All it does is cause hyperactivity, and makes the brain work faster than it should. That's it.

The mods should be locking this about now.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> hi Sandra-kim's mother Debby here i whas surfing on my daughter's mac book ( my own is damaged ) All what Sandra-Kim is writing is treu. About her Sandra-Kim has very much psychical problems in the past troug her Attention Deficit Hyperactivity DisorderAlso called ADHD. But in the time ( once twice times a week in the past ) that she wears her fur suit my daughter has become a totaly different person with no adhd she become very quiet and calm. A vieuw years a go my daughter whas discoverd by an agence who give har partime work as a antertainer acting in fursuits, so far so good, But i whas against her desission to quit school and goes fulltime work in this job, it whas in my eyes better for her to go on with school and take this job as partime. But she would'nt listen beacause she has enough work to live from it. On a day, she came at home from two months work at warner brothers movie world, She says to me that she meet there four girls who entertain the people as clowns and that she become friends with them, and that the girls not only acting but have a fulltime living as clowns. Sandra-Kim than told me that she would stopping with fursuiting en would go on with acting as a clown and that she would live together with the girls.
> She has spoken it with her agency but they stopped it beacause Sandra-Kim has a sign a contract with them as a fursuiter entertainer. That my daughter would living with the girls and would become a fulltime living clown whas circling in my mind, and so i whas come to an point that i have talked to Sandra-Kim and pushed her to go fulltime living as a fur suiter. Sandra-kim says to me that she would try it and so we begun. After a vieuw months i forced Sandra-Kim so  that she trow all her clothens a way and that my daugter nothing more can wear than fursuits.
> I have decide this move for my daughter beacause she is now a totaly different person she is better to handle not only for us but also for her famely and friends. Sandra-kim has nuw she fulltime wear her suits no greath mout, she fight no more, she chucks no more with glases furniture and so on.
> Sandra-kim is nowdays a better person friendly no more hyper active anymore . I think my self that tis move for Sandra-kim to force her to be a fulltime furry and be lockend up in fursuits  is the best dissision for her personality and savety beacause i whas afraid that there somthing overcome her as she whas going on as the old Sandra-Kim with Adhd.
> ...


either your a horrible mother...or...your fake...i vote! Faux!


----------



## TDK (Oct 17, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> hi Sandra-kim's mother Debby here i whas surfing on my daughter's mac book ( my own is damaged ) All what Sandra-Kim is writing is treu. About her Sandra-Kim has very much psychical problems in the past troug her Attention Deficit Hyperactivity DisorderAlso called ADHD. But in the time ( once twice times a week in the past ) that she wears her fur suit my daughter has become a totaly different person with no adhd she become very quiet and calm. A vieuw years a go my daughter whas discoverd by an agence who give har partime work as a antertainer acting in fursuits, so far so good, But i whas against her desission to quit school and goes fulltime work in this job, it whas in my eyes better for her to go on with school and take this job as partime. But she would'nt listen beacause she has enough work to live from it. On a day, she came at home from two months work at warner brothers movie world, She says to me that she meet there four girls who entertain the people as clowns and that she become friends with them, and that the girls not only acting but have a fulltime living as clowns. Sandra-Kim than told me that she would stopping with fursuiting en would go on with acting as a clown and that she would live together with the girls.
> She has spoken it with her agency but they stopped it beacause Sandra-Kim has a sign a contract with them as a fursuiter entertainer. That my daughter would living with the girls and would become a fulltime living clown whas circling in my mind, and so i whas come to an point that i have talked to Sandra-Kim and pushed her to go fulltime living as a fur suiter. Sandra-kim says to me that she would try it and so we begun. After a vieuw months i forced Sandra-Kim so  that she trow all her clothens a way and that my daugter nothing more can wear than fursuits.
> I have decide this move for my daughter beacause she is now a totaly different person she is better to handle not only for us but also for her famely and friends. Sandra-kim has nuw she fulltime wear her suits no greath mout, she fight no more, she chucks no more with glases furniture and so on.
> Sandra-kim is nowdays a better person friendly no more hyper active anymore . I think my self that tis move for Sandra-kim to force her to be a fulltime furry and be lockend up in fursuits  is the best dissision for her personality and savety beacause i whas afraid that there somthing overcome her as she whas going on as the old Sandra-Kim with Adhd.
> ...



Bitch please.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 17, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> Man the mods must be on vacation or something why isn't this thread locked yet?


*drops the guillotine*

This thread is going no-where. Guys cut the crap, trolling and harassing is NOT permitted.
Closed...


----------

